# Peculiar Apple Butter BBQ Sauce



## smokyokie (Sep 5, 2007)

During a recent visit Peculiar Mike pondered making a Q sauce based on his outta site home made apple butter.     We had the time and the kitchen, but non of the wunnerful apple butter.  Well, you'll never guess what showed up on my doorstep last night from the mailman,  2 qts. of the delicious stuff.

Aftersampling about half a jar with a spoon to make sure it was good stuff
	

	
	
		
		



		
			














 , I went to work in the laborotory and came up with what IMHO is some of the best sauce I've ever tasted.  Here's the recipe, but let me caution anyone who tries, the apple butter isn't what you get in the store.  If you want to sub in store bought stuff, you'll nee to sweeten if and add some cinnamon.

So without further ado:

1C  Apple Butter
1 1/2C  Ketchup
3/4C  Vinegar
1/4C  dehydrated onion flakes (would equal about 1C freshminced)
1/4C  Yellow Mustard
1 1/2tsp Coarse Ground Black Pepper
1/2C  h2o
2Tbs  Tamari Soy Sauce
1Tbs  L&PWS
1/2tsp Wright's Liquid Smoke
3 Tbs butter (not margarine)
1 1/2oz  Brandy


Combine all but the butter, liq. smoke and brandy and simmer 30 minutes, stirring frequently.  Be careful, with all the fruit sugar, it wants to scorch easily.

Stir in butter liquid smoke and brandy and allow to steep off the heat for 1 hour.  It's good fresh off the stove, but the flavors mature after sitting awhile.

I hope a few of you give it a try and can make use of the recipe.

Tim

You ca


----------



## smokincowboy (Sep 5, 2007)

Sounds great. I will add it to my recipes to try. Thanks


----------



## vlap (Sep 5, 2007)

Sounds very interesting... I might just have to give it a try!


----------



## pigcicles (Sep 5, 2007)

I don't use a lot of BBQ sauces, but I'm gonna give this one a try. Gotta love it when a mad scientist gets in the laboratory (kitchen). Wish I could make it to the Apple Butter days at Mike's place.


----------



## peculiarmike (Sep 5, 2007)

We are cookin' apple butter the first weekend in October, IF we can find 10-12 bushels of Jonathan apples. The Easter freeze and the ice storm down in the Ozarks killed the apple crop (and peaches, and anything else that bloomed then).
We cook a 30 gallon copper kettle full. Takes 2 days of prep & cooking, and a lot of stirring. We start EARLY (0-dark:30) and end LATE. 121 pints and 10 quarts last fall. Anyone who stirs gets apple butter. I always smoke a couple butts and make pulled pork. And we have fatty breakfast burritos for breakfast.
There IS a good bit of smoke from the open fire under the kettle.


----------



## vlap (Sep 5, 2007)

bet thats an enjoyable day... maybe a little tiring  but well worth it...


----------



## peculiarmike (Sep 5, 2007)

It's a lot of fun. Family, friends, good eats, oh yeah babe!


----------



## geek with fire (Sep 5, 2007)

My Momma makes a pretty mean pear butter.  I'll have to swipe a quart and see what that tastes like in a sauce.  Thanks for sharing!


----------



## peculiarmike (Sep 5, 2007)

Pear butter is really good and should work fine. Let us know how it works out, in great detail.


----------



## tonto1117 (Sep 5, 2007)

Thanks for the recipe Tim.....I happen to be one of the extremley  fortunate folks that have a unopened jar of Mike and Janes Apple Butter.....


----------



## Dutch (Sep 11, 2007)

Mike, can you share your Apple Butter recipe (or a cut down version of it)? Our Jonathan apples are ready for picking.

Thanks-


----------



## placebo (Sep 11, 2007)

Mike, that looks like a downright good time! Just looking at those pics makes me wish I was a part of it. Looks like you guys do things right!


----------



## hawgheaven (Sep 11, 2007)

Thanks for recipe Tim, that sounds awesome!!!


----------



## smokyokie (Sep 11, 2007)

Wait til it sits in the icebox for 4 or 5 days.  It just seems to get better with age.


----------



## deejaydebi (Sep 11, 2007)

Sounds awsome Tim! I'll give it a shot.


----------



## bbqlovinpackerbacker (Sep 12, 2007)

Gotta love apple butter...I'm game...I'll give it a try. Thanks dude!


----------



## smokyokie (Sep 12, 2007)

If you buy commercial AB, you'll need to adjust the sugarx about 1/2 and add a touch of cinnamon oil.  If you ever tasted Mike's AB, you'd understand.  I don't even like apple butter, but I could eat his by the spoonful.


----------



## shellbellc (Sep 12, 2007)

I'd like to have your recipe Mike!  I want to try this sometime this fall.  We have a lot of orchards around here where we can get fresh apple butter, sauce, and cider, but I'd like to try my own.  My mom makes some of the best home made apple sauce from granny smith apples.   I have an amish apple butter recipe I was going to use, but I'd like to try Mike's!


----------

